# Ambu cardio pump



## Belgian EMT/nurse (Jan 14, 2008)

Are there emt's that use are used an Ambu cardio pump while doing CPR? This week I found a cardio pump at my home, actually I knew whe had that but never asked something about it... Whe I asked my dad he sad they used to use it and they actually had pretty good results with it, but one way another they stopped using it.

People here that are pro or contra?


----------



## medicdan (Jan 14, 2008)

There has been a lot of discussion on this forum about the Cardio Pump. I just came back from Israel, where we carried one in every ambulance, but I personally dont like it. It is too hard for me (and my back) to use for a long period of time, and I dont see the effectiveness. The US doesnt use cardiopumps (the FDA hasn't accepted them), Are they widely used in Belgium? Europe?


----------



## medicdan (Jan 14, 2008)

check out
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=3840&highlight=cardio+pump


----------



## Belgian EMT/nurse (Jan 14, 2008)

emt-student said:


> There has been a lot of discussion on this forum about the Cardio Pump. I just came back from Israel, where we carried one in every ambulance, but I personally dont like it. It is too hard for me (and my back) to use for a long period of time, and I dont see the effectiveness. The US doesnt use cardiopumps (the FDA hasn't accepted them), Are they widely used in Belgium? Europe?



I think nobody uses them in Belgium, I don't know about the rest off europe.. I was just curious.. and sorry didn't know there was allready a thread about it.. I'll check out that link you gave me..

tnx


----------

